# כמה זמן מראש התחלתן לתכנן את החתונה שלכן?|כלה



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

כמה זמן מראש התחלתן לתכנן את החתונה שלכן?|כלה 
אני ממש פורה ברעיונות ושאלות לדיון בפורום, בערך כל חצי שעה צצות לי עוד שאלות ותהיות בנוגע לחתונה שנורא בא לי לשתף אתכן (לצערי, ואולי  למזלכן, המחשבות האלה נוטות לצוץ לי בזמן העבודה/ לימודים/ מקלחת/ כשאני מנסה להרדם, כך שרובן נשכחות בדרך לכאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

בכל אופן- עכשיו צצה לי חרדה חדשה ואני חוששת שלתכנן עכשיו חתונה לעוד כמה חודשים מהיום, זה לא ממש ריאלי, בהנחה שהדבר היחיד שסגור לנו בינתיים זו רק השמלה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו לא מצליחים למצוא אולם ששנינו שלמים איתו, בינתיים חולף לו הזמן, וכל עוד אין לנו אולם= אין תאריך חתונה= אי אפשר לדבר ולקבוע עם שום ספק שצריך לשריין תאריך בשבילנו
ומה יקרה אם אחרי סאגת מציאת האולם, נתקל בבעיה חדשה- כל הספקים שאנחנו מעוניינים בהם (אין לנו אף אחד ספציפי, אפילו לא התחלנו לבדוק צלמים ואיפור ושיער וכו') יהיו תפוסים, על ידי זוגות שהתחילו לתכנן לפנינו...?

*בקיצור*- כמה זמן לפני החתונה אתם סגרתם אולם? צלם? מאפרת? ספר? דיג'יי? שמלה? עוד ספק שבטח שכחתי כי אני עסוקה כל כך באולמות שאפילו לא התחלתי לחשוב על זה?


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (29/1/13)

עונה... 
את המקום סגרנו 11 חודשים לפני, היו לנו 2 אופציות (כי רצינו להתחתן בשישי) או להלחץ ולהתחתן בספטמבר תוך שלושה וחצי חודשים, או לחכות לאביב ולהתחתן במאי, החלטנו לקחת את זה איזי והתחתנו במאי.
מבחינת ספקים, סגרנו צלם,איפור\שיער ודי ג'י מאוד מהר, סביב העשרה חודשים לפני החתונה. בדקתי לפני זה ספקים טובים שהמליצו עליהם, לא הסתובבתי מדי ופשוט סגרתי איתם. שמלה, נעליים,אקססוריז וכאלה- ארבעה חודשים לפני החתונה, חליפה- שלושה שבועות לפני.

השאלה העיקרית היא מה התקופה שבה אתם רוצים לסגור, אם אתם רוצים לסגור באביב הקרוב, אכן- אתם צריכים למצוא אולם ולתקתק את הספקים. אם אתם חושבים על כיוון הקיץ, אז זה יותר באיזי...
העיקר לא להיות בלחץ , קחו את זה בכיף, לי אישית- זאת הייתה תקופה מקסימה.
מיה


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

באביב


----------



## arapax (29/1/13)

עונה גם 
סגרנו אולם באוקטובר לחתונה במאי, אבל התחתנו בספירת העומר אז יש פחות לחץ. 
תוך שבוע וחצי מהיום שהיה לנו תאריך סגרנו צלם, וגם איפור ושיער, כי ידעתי בדיוק את מי אני רוצה ולא רציתי לפספס. 
שמלה זו הבעיה הפחות קטנה, כי למעצב אין בעיה אם יש לו כמה כלות שמתחתנות באותו יום, וכל עוד יש לך מספיק זמן לתפירה (אם את תופרת מאפס) הכל סבבה. אני סגרתי שמלה בדצמבר, כי היה לי חופש וזמן לחפש, אבל את המדידות התחלתי 3 חדשים לפני החתונה. 
בעקרון, אם מתכננים חתונה בזמן קצר (לא כתבת בדיוק כמה חדשים זה "כמה חדשים" ועל איזו תקופה מדובר, כי אין דין ספירת העומר כדין יום חמישי באוגוסט) צריך לקחת בחשבון שיכול להיות שתאלצו להתפשר על ספקים.


----------



## yael rosen (29/1/13)

חודשיים וחצי - שלוש מראש 
עונה מהר כי אני באמצע לימודים למבחן (אבל הייתי חייבת לשאוף קצת מאוויר הפורום.. )
אנחנו סגרנו מקום באמצע יולי לתחילת אוקטובר.
אני לא זוכרת מתי כל ספק נסגר, כי הכל קרה מהר מהר ובלי יותר מידי מחשבה.
בגדול, לא הייתי נעולה על אף אחד, ויש כל כך הרבה ספקים בחוץ, כך שממש לא חששתי.
אפילו את מיקי זייתוני הספר (המאוד עמוס) סגרתי חודש לפני.

החתונה שלנו הייתה בשישי בצהריים, אם זה רכיב משמעותי..

זה בסדר להיות קצת בחרדה, זה חלק מתפקידי החתונה - להכניס אותנו ללחץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל למצוא מקום שאוהבים זה הכי הכי הכי חשוב.
יש כל כך הרבה ספרים טובים צלמים טובים מאפרים טובים, שלא הייתי נלחצת נורא, אולי קצת, כל עוד זה משאיר פרפרים בבטן


----------



## yulka303 (29/1/13)

אנחנו סגרנו מקום כ-7-8 חודש לפני, כי היה 
לנו תאריכים ממש בודדים שרצינו ואנחנו מאוד בררניים מבחינת מקומות, ככה שהיינו צריכים למהר.


----------



## FayeV (29/1/13)

חצי שנה מראש, וגם זה היה יותר מדי 
מהרגע שבו הרכבנו רשימת מוזמנים, לקח לנו משהו כמו 3 שבועות עד שסגרנו מקום. עם זאת, אלה היו שלושה שבועות עמוסים, וראינו לפעמים 2 מקומות ביום. אם אתם בנויים לזה, הייתי ממליצה על לעשות משהו דומה, אם את מפחדת למרוח את הזמן.
מרגע שבו סגרנו את האולם, לקח לנו עוד כמה שבועות עד שסגרנו את הצלם וה-DJ, ואיפור ושיער סגרתי בערך חודשיים-שלושה לפני.

לדעתי, בהחלט אפשר לארגן חתונה תוך חודשים ספורים, צריך פשוט לנסות לא להתפזר.


----------



## Bobbachka (29/1/13)

אצלנו... 
אנחנו הקפדנו לא להיות בלחץ, רצינו להתחתן במאי, אבל לא השתגענו עם תאריכים או ימים ספצפיים.
אולם- חצי שנה מראש.
שמלה, מאפרת, עיצוב שיער- 5 חודשים.
די.ג'י, צלם- 4 חודשים.
עיצוב, בר, חליפת חתן- חודש מראש.

בגזרת הצלם היתה לנו "מצוקה" כי כמעט כל הצלמים שפנינו אליהם היו תפוסים בתאריך שלנו- אבל(!) אני חושבת שזה יצא לטובה כי בסוף מצאנו מישהו שהתחברנו אליו מאוד והתמחור שלו התאים לנו יותר.


----------



## הבשית (29/1/13)

שלושה וחצי חודשים, וזה היה בדיוק מספיק 
סגרנו במאי, לסוף אוגוסט. הייתה לנו התלבטות למתי לסגור, ושקלנו אפילו לסגור למאי שאחריו. 
בדיעבד - ממש ממש טוב שלא דחינו את זה. לא ממש נהננו מההכנות לחתונה ומתחושת הלחץ שלפני. מסגרת הזמן הזאת אפשרה לנו לא להתמהמה יותר מדי או להתלבט. 
אז ככה: חודש אחרי ההצעה סגרנו על מקום. בערך שבועיים אחרי זה סגרתי שמלה; חודשיים וחצי לפני סגרנו צלם ודי ג'יי; חודש וחצי לפני החתונה סגרתי איפור ושיער; וזהו בערך  אה, והתחתנו בחתונה רפורמית. אז רב רפורמי היה לנו די קל למצוא (לשמחתנו, זה שהיה הכי קרוב אלינו גם היה מקסים מאוד), וגם לא היה צריך לחשוב על לו"ז רבנות וכד', אז זה די הוריד מהלחץ, אני מניחה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

רב רפורמי יותר קל לסגור? 
משמח לשמוע, מכיוון שאנחנו גם מתחתנים בחתונה רפורמית
איך זה עובד באמת עם רב רפורמי? יש פרוצדורה שצריך לעבור? מעבר למציאת רב וסגירה איתו, צריך גם במקרה הזה לפתוח תיק, להביא עדים, להוכיח רווקות וכל מיני דברים?


----------



## הבשית (29/1/13)

חתונה רפורמית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל - מעולה שאתם מתחתנים רפורמית! יש לי רק דברים טובים להגיד על כל התהליך והאינטראקציה עם התנועה הרפורמית בכלל, והרב שלנו בפרט. 
מה שהיה אצלנו זה ככה: קודם כל, יצרנו קשר עם התנועה ליהדות מתקדמת, ושם נתנו לנו פרטי התקשרות של מספר רבנים ורבות. אנחנו יצרנו קשר עם הרב שהיה הכי קרוב אלינו, ולשמחתנו הוא היה פנוי ביום החתונה שלנו. 
הדרישות ה"ביורוקרטיות" היו שלוש פגישות איתו, בזמנים שהיו נוחים לנו. מהות הפגישות היו הכרות, ולאחר מכן הסברים על טקס החופה, כאשר בחלקים מסוימים בטקס היה מקום לבחירות שלנו (הקו המנחה של הרב שלנו היה שהדבר היחיד שהוא לא מוכן שיהיה בטקס זה חוסר שוויון. ושם התאהבנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אני יכולה להגיד שהייתה הרבה תשומת לב והתחשבות מצידו. 
ולשאלות הקונקרטיות: לא צריך לפתוח תיק, לא להביא עדים, לא להוכיח רווקות... כלום. יש עדים/עדות בטקס, כמובן, אבל לא צריך לפני כן. רק דבר אחד: כשדיברנו עם התנועה הרפורמית, המזכירה אמרה שנצטרך להתחתן באופן אזרחי לפני כן, או מיד אחרי החתונה. בפועל, הרב שלנו ממש לא הסכים עם הדרישה הזאת, ואפילו נתן הסבר נרחב על שאר האופציות (כגון, ידועים בציבור) ואמר שמבחינתו נעשה מה שאנחנו רוצים ומה שמתאים לנו. אז אני לא יודעת אם יש אחידות בנושא, ואת זה כדאי לבדוק.


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

תודה על המידע! 
לא עלתה שום דרישה להוכיח יהדות? בשום צורה שהיא?

את הדרישה לחתונה אזרחית אני מכירה, ואנחנו אכן מתכננים לעשות את זה עוד לפני החתונה בארץ, כך שלא אמורה להיות בעיה בתחום הזה. תודה


----------



## הבשית (30/1/13)

לא עלתה שום דרישה כזאת 
אבל אנחנו שנינו ישראלים צברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז אולי בגלל זה. זה לא עלה בשום שלב.


----------



## טלידביר (29/1/13)

שלושה וחצי חודשים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (29/1/13)

אין מה להילחץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אולם - סגרנו 7.5 חודשים מראש (סגרנו במאי לתחילת דצמבר, רציתי לסגור לנובמבר אבל באולם שבחרתי [חצר נצר] לא היו ימי רביעי פנויים).
היו 3 אולמות סה"כ שרציתי לראות, הייתי שם באירועים קודמים וידעתי שאתחתן באחד מהם... הייתי במלא אירועים כך שכבר היה לי סינון ראשוני. לא הייתה לי סבלנות לראות 10-12 מקומות, זה נראה לי בזבוז זמן... רוב האולמות (ורוב החתונות, אלא אם עושים באמת משהו יוצא דופן) הן באותו קונספט ואותם שלבים... ורובן נראות אותו הדבר (שוב- רובן, לא כולן, יש זוגות שמשקיעים בעיצוב מאוד מיוחד כמו שניתן לראות פה בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
דיג'יי, צלם, מגנטים (סגרנו את כולם באותו שבוע) - בערך 5 חודשים מראש.
גם לגבי הספקים - אין מה להילחץ. לא חסרים ספקים בתחומים האלה ואם אחד יהיה תפוס - תמצאי אחד אחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמלה - 4 חודשים לפני האירוע. 

כל שאר הארגונים (רבנות, טבעות, עיצוב, סגירת תפריט, נעליים, שיער וכו'..) - חודש לפני האירוע.
במחשבה לאחור גם לא הייתה בעיה לארגן את החתונה ב-4 חודשים... 

הלחץ העיקרי היה בשבוע של החתונה שסוגרים דברים אחרונים כמו אישורי הגעה וסידורי הושבה. 

וחוץ מזה... 
אמנם את לחוצה מארגון של חתונה בכמה חודשים בודדים, אבל אם תלכו לראות אולם ויציעו לכם "לסגור חור" - כדאי לך בכל זאת לשקול זאת. 
המחיר יכול להיות משתלם מאוד גם באולם ברמה ממש גבוהה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה !!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/1/13)

חמישה חודשים 
הי נורמה, אנחנו סגרנו מקום ביוני והתחתנו בנובמבר. אחרי שסגרנו מקום לקח לנו בערך 3 שבועות לסגור את הספקים. 
בגלל שיש הרבה ספקים מכל סוג - אין סיכוי שתתיקעי בלי צלם, אבל אם יש מישהו ספציפי שאת רוצה - זה עשוי להיות בעייתי. 
אולי, כדי לייעל את התהליך, תתחילי לחפש באינטרנט מידע על ספקים אפשריים בכל תחום - תצמצמי את הרשימות לשלושה פייבוריטים מכל תחום ואחרי שתסגרו מקום - דברי איתם ישר ותקבעי פגישות. 

יש יתרון בתכנון חתונה תוך זמן קצר - יותר ממוקדים ויש פחות זמן להילחץ. אם כרגע אין לכם בראש מישהו ספציפי - זה מצוין. זה יתן לכם ראש פתוח. 
גם אם יהיו ספקים שיהיה לכם קצת יותר קשה למצוא - עדין בסוף אני בטוחה שתמצאו ספקים שיענו על הדרישות שלכם. 
יש גם יתרון אם סוגרים מקום מעט זמן מראש- למקומות יש חורים שהם רוצים לסגור ואולי אפשר למצוא תאריך שבו תקבלו מחיר מוזל.


----------



## DIVUNE (29/1/13)

כעיקרון 10 חודשים 
התכנון התחיל עם ההצעה, 10 חודשים לפני, אבל:






 אולם סגרנו בערך 6 חודשים מראש





 שמלה - נקנתה ביריד למען נשים מוחלשות 5 חודשים לפני





 צלם - שלושה חודשים לפני





 איפור ושיער - חודשיים לפני





 דיג'יי - מיד עם סגירת האולם, כי ידענו מי אנחנו רוצים ולא רצינו שהוא ייתפס





 בערך חצי שנה מראש התחלתי לחשוב כבר על הפרטים הקטנים (זה מאוד העסיק אותי, מה גם שהיה לי הרבה זמן פנוי כי לא עבדתי). זה השאיר לי המון זמן להיות יצירתית ולהזמין דברים מחו"ל, להעלות רעיונות ולבצע אותם תוך התחשבות בתקציב (כי יש זמן לעשות סקרי שוק)


----------



## אביה המואביה (29/1/13)

ממ אוקיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ככה- התארסנו בסוף אוגוסט ואנחנו מתחתנים בסוף מאי, תשעה חודשים לאחר שהתארסנו. 
לא היה לנו את כל הקטע של לחפש אולם וקייטרינג, בגלל שאנחנו מתחתנים בגן אירועים של הקיבוץ שבו גדלתי (שהוא עדיין שיתופי). זה גן אירועים שמשמש רק את בני הקיבוץ. הקייטרינג הוא גם של הקיבוץ, קייטרינג מוצלח מאד שאנחנו מקבלים במחיר עלות+10%. אז כבר חלק מאד גדול בתכנון החתונה היה לנו ביד, רק היינו צריכים לקבוע תאריך, וזה קרה שמונה חודשים לפני החתונה. 

שמלה דודה שלי תופרת לי, סגרתי את העניין הזה בערך חצי שנה לפני החתונה, ועכשיו אנחנו בשלבי תפירה מתקדמים. 

די.ג'יי- חצי שנה לפני החתונה

צלמים- חמישה חודשים לפני החתונה

מאפרת- תאפר אותי חברה טובה של המשפחה, אז זה כבר סגור ממש מהרגע שהתארסנו. בקשר לעיצוב שיער, סגרתי את זה ארבעה וחצי חודשים לפני החתונה. 

אבל קחי בחשבון שאני באמת עשיתי הכל מוקדם יחסית, כי אני אוהבת שהכל מסודר לי מראש ובלי לחץ, וגם היתה לי את האפשרות להתחיל מוקדם כי כל הקטע של חיפוש אולם ירד מהפרק. 
קודם כל קובעים אולם ותאריך, אח"כ בא כל השאר, בד"כ..

יש אנשים שמתכננים חתונה בשלושה חודשים ואפילו פחות.


----------



## LoliLoli (29/1/13)

תשובה שלי 
שמלה זה הפריט הראשון שקניתי  חצי שנה מראש
אולם היה לנו מאוד קשה למצוא וכמו שאמרת- אי אפשר לקבוע עם ספקים אחרים עד שאין תאריך.
ככל שהזמן עבר נלחצנו יותר ויותר אבל...
סגרנו כשלושה חודשים מראש אולי אפילו קצת פחות ומאותו רגע לא היה יום אחד פנוי כמעט
נסענו לכל הספקים (מראש הכנו רשימה במי אנחנו מעוניינים כדי לא להתפזר) סגרנו תוך שבועיים כמעט הכל
נכון להיום- חודש וקצת לפני החתונה הכל סגור למעט דברים קטנים כמו נעליים... עגילים...

אז אל תילחצי 
אחרי שסוגרים אולם - הכל זורם ומהנה יותר.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (29/1/13)

11 חודשים 
מיד לאחר ההצעה התחלתי לחפש באינטרנט אולמות (כבר מראש היו לי כמה שמות שרציתי) אבל בפועל הלכתי רק לארבעה.
בגלל שרצינו במאי וביום ספציפי, לא נשארו תאריכים ולכן היינו לחוצים. סגרתי תוך שבוע-שבועיים מרגע החיפושים כי הייתי מאוד מאוד ממוקדת בגני האירועים הספציפיים ובאזור.
9 חודשים לפני החתונה סגרתי שיער ואיפור (שוב, היו לי ספקים מאוד ספציפיים שרציתי ולכן לא התמהמתי), צלם, די ג'יי, קניתי את השמלה גם באותו חודש בחו"ל.

אני אישית כלה מאוד לחוצה, הכל מאוד חשוב לי ואני נוטה לקחת את האירוע הזה מאוד קשה (בקטע טוב! פשוט חשוב לי שיהיה מדהים). 
גם מפאת סיבות אישיות נאלצנו לסגור הרבה זמן מראש, אם זה היה תלוי בי, הייתי מעדיפה חצי שנה, רק שכנראה לא הייתי מצליחה להשיג את הספקים שלי (אנשים מאוד מבוקשים בתחומם).
עצה שלי - אם את לא לחוצה, אין לך תאריך ספציפי או ספקים מסויימים שמאוד חשוב לך להשיג רק אותם, אפשר לארגן חתונה במהירות (4 חודשים אפילו), לפעמים זה דווקא עדיף כי אני מוצאת את עצמי כל היום מתעסקת רק בזה (בדברים הכי קטנים וטיפשיים) וזה לפעמים סתם שטותי והייתי מעדיפה לסיים עם זה קודם.


----------



## siv57 (29/1/13)

סגרנו אולם בסוף דצמבר-> לתחילת יוני 
במהלך החודש (ינואר) סגרנו צלם וDJ 
לצערנו בגלל התקופת מבחנים עשינו pause קצר של חודש עם כל ההכנות ואז יישארו לנו בערך 4(!) חודשים לכל השאר..


----------



## Tortia (29/1/13)

עונה 
החלטנו להתחתן וסגרנו אולם תוך שבועיים סגרנו בדצמבר למרץ (3 חודשים)

שמלה,נעליים, חליפה,שיער ואיפור, dj ,איש בלונים, והזמנות סגרנו הכל בינואר! והספקנו גם טעימות באולם!


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/1/13)

וואלה. וזה לא הרגיש לך לחוץ? 
לא נתקלת בבעיה כשניסית למצוא ספקים והם היו לא זמינים?


----------



## Tortia (29/1/13)

חוץ מהרב שרציתי מצאתי את כולם 
טוב נו כמעט את כולם נשאר לי למצוא צלם וידאו כי סטילס מצאתי כבר.

רציתי את חיים הבלין אבל הוא תפוס עד שנה הבאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




סתם לא עד שנה הבאה אבל מסתבר שצריך לתכנן את היום של החתונה סביבו מרוב שהוא לחוץ בעבודה..


----------



## שוקושית (29/1/13)

איזה חמוד! 
הצלחתי לסגור אותו ליוני...
אחרי שבוע התקשר לוודא שקבענו כי התקשר עוד זוג..

הוא ממש מבוקש מסתבר.


----------



## lanit (29/1/13)

72 יום... 
סגרנו אולם באפריל, התחתנו ביוני.
וזה עוד לא החלק הכי לחוץ: אחרי הטעימות היו לנו התלבטויות לגבי המקום, וכך יצא שרק חודש לפני האירוע היינו סגורים על מקום (ואז הוצאנו הזמנות).
השמלה היתה מוכנה עוד לפני שסגרנו על מקום, וטבעות לא היו לנו בטקס, כך שהדבר היחיד שנותר לנו לסגור היה ספקים, והיחיד שידענו מראש שאנחנו רוצים היה הדיג'יי, אז במעמד הסגירה על תאריך הבחור הרים טלפון לדיג'יי לוודא שהוא פנוי (והזזנו את התאריך בשלושה שבועות לצורך כך).


----------



## miriti83 (29/1/13)

לנו היה הכי חשוב לסגור קודם מקום 
ולכן עשינו את זה מייד אחרי שהוא הציע.
בהתחלה תכננו להתחתן בספטמבר (שנה אחרי ההצעה), אבל כשבאנו למקום עצמו, החלטנו לנסות תאריך אחר ובסוף סגרנו על מרץ, אז למעשה התחלנו את התכנון 5 חודשים מראש.
ברגע שהיה לי תאריך ביד, קודם כל סגרתי עם המאפרת שלי, כי ידעתי שאותה אני רוצה ופחדתי שהיא תהיה תפוסה. לא הייתי צריכה לבדוק עם אף אחת אחרת, אז זה זירז את התהליך.
אז גם התחלתי לחפש שמלה, מעצבת שיער, צלמים ודי ג'יי. יצא שאת הכל סגרנו בערך תוך שבועיים.


----------



## chebis (29/1/13)

חודשיים וחצי 
רצינו אולם ספציפי וזה היה או במרץ הקרוב או בסוף יולי, לא רצינו לחכות למרות שהיה לי קשה לקחת החלטה לעשות את זה בזמן כזה קצר, היום אני יודעת שההחלטה היתה נכונה, לא הייתי רוצה להשאר עם המתח הזה חצי שנה ויותר.
חוץ מרב ובגדים לחתן הכל סגור ואני מאוד מרוצה.
הכל תלוי בעונה שאת בוחרת, אם תתחילי לתכנן בזמן קצר לחתונה בקיץ יהיה לך כנראה יותר קשה להשיג ספקים מסוימים.


----------



## DDN (29/1/13)

עונה 
אנחנו סגרנו עם האולם ב17 לדצמבר, לחתונה שתהיה ב5.3 (כלומר, חודשיים וחצי +-)
כשבוע אחרי שסגרנו עם האולם, עשינו סיור ספקים. 

מחר טעימות.


----------



## לינושית (29/1/13)

זמנים שלנו 
בן זוגי הציע לי באוקטובר, אנחנו מתחתנים בסוף פברואר. אז סה"כ היו לנו 4 חודשים. כאשר רוב הדברים כמו אולם, דיג'יי וצלם סגרנו כבר בנובמבר וכל השאר מרחנו על פני התקופה.
א. אפשר לארגן דברים תוך כמה חודשים ואין בעיה.
ב. אני מאמינה שבשוק יש כל כך הרבה ספקים שבטוח תצליחי למצוא מישהו שתתחברי אליו גם עם בהתחלה נראה שכולם כבר מלאים.
ג. גם אותי בהתחלה הלחיצו שאין איך לתכנן חתונה תוך כמה חודשים, השאלה היא האם את בוחרת להילחץ או לא. ברגע שהחלטתי שאני אהיה רגועה לא משנה מה קורה הלחץ באמת ירד.

בהצלחה בחיפושים


----------



## Raspail (29/1/13)

לקח לנו 4 חודשים לסגור אולם! 
אבל התחלנו לתכנן 10 חודשים קודם, וזה נתן לנו את האפשרות לחפש בנחת בלי להילחץ...
עם זאת, וכאן אני אולי מתפרצת לדלת פתוחה - אם אתם מתכננים חתונה באביב בהחלט קחו בחשבון שהרבה ספקים כן יהיו כבר תפוסים, בכל זאת זה אוטוטו, וזו התקופה הכי עמוסה (בהנחה שלא מדובר בספירת העומר). אני לא מתכוונת להלחיץ פשוט זה תרחיש שיכול לקרות אז לא להתאכזב יותר מדי אם זה קורה...

ביום שסגרנו עם האולם היה שם זוג אחר שהתבאס שסגרנו על התאריך שהם רצו (!) ולגבי הספקים, התחלנו לסגור עם ספקים מיד אחרי האולם (ידענו מי הספקים שאנחנו רוצים רק לא יכולנו לסגור כי לא היה לנו תאריך!!) – הרב שרצינו כבר היה תפוס, הצלם וידיאו תפוס, מעצבת שיער שרציתי הייתה תפוסה... ואני בטוחה שאם הייתי רוצה לסגור היום עם הצלם (3 חודשים לפני) הוא כבר היה נתפס הרבה לפני.

אבל זה נורא תלוי בכם, כי תכל'ס אין מחסור בספקים, וגם אם לא תסגרו עם הבחירה הראשונה שלכם תמיד אפשר למצוא ספקים מוצלחים ומומלצים, אולי רק תצטרכו לעשות טיפה יותר בירורים וטלפונים... וגם זה תלוי ביום שתבחרו, כי ימי חמישי של מאי למשל נתפסו מהר מאד, אבל יכול להיות שימים אחרים בשבוע עדיין רגועים יותר...


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/1/13)

11 חודשים 
אבל! 
התארסנו באוקטובר, שבועיים אחר כך כבר סגרנו אולם ומאז לא עשינו כלום. כשבנות כתבו פה שהן מוכרות עודפי אלכוהול קנינו (ויש כרגע 5 בקבוקים סה"כ, לא הסטרי), אבל החתן ממש לא התעסק בכלום ואני סתם פנטזתי איך אני רוצה שזה יראה. 
בסוף החודש הבא נתחיל לחפש חליפות, מעצבת, תקליטן וצלם,
במאי שמלה
יוני מבחנים
ספטמבר חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יוצא שאנחנו די דוחים את זה לאורך השנה, כדי שיהיה נח מבחינת לימודים..


----------



## elinorush1990 (29/1/13)

האמת שכל יעד שתציבו לעצמכם... 
אנחנו השתגענו ומהיום שהחלטנו להתחתן עברו בדיוק שלושה שבועות ועוד שבועיים החתונה וארגנו הכל שמלה ,חליפה,אולם,צלמים,דיגי ..בקיצור הכל ! אם רוצים הכל אפשרי(-;


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

וואו,איזה הספק!


----------



## simplicity83 (29/1/13)

8 חודשים, התאים לנו בול 
היינו בתקופה מאוד עמוסה אז היה לנו מאוד נוח לסגור מהר את הדברים הגדולים ואחר כך לעשות את הכל בנחת.
התארסנו ב 6.1 והתחתנו ב 29.8
אחרי שבוע של הסתגלות לרעיון התחלנו לקבוע פגישות עם מקומות. ראינו בסך הכל ארבעה (כששניים היו מיותרים כי כבר די החלטנו על המקום השני שראינו).
ברגע שהיה תאריך הזדרזנו לסגור עם רב, איפור-שיער, צלמים ודיג׳יי - חלק כבר כמה ימים מסגירת המקום. 
על הספקים האלו לא היינו מוכנים להתפשר והם עושים רק חתונה אחת ביום.
השאר היה יותר באיזי - 
שמלה סגרתי באפריל ואז התחלתי לחפש נעליים
חליפה ונעליים לחתן בערך חודש וחצי לפני החתונה
הזמנות לקח לנו הרבה זמן למצוא, אז בסוף הן היו מוכנות חודש וקצת לפני ושלחנו תיק תק.
עיצוב האירוע היה קיים לי בראש כבר שנים  אבל הפגישות עם המעצבת התחילו בערך 3 חודשים לפני ואת עיקר העבודה עשיתי בחודש וחצי לפני כשהייתי בחופש.
מגנטים סגרנו בשיחת טלפון שבועיים לפני..

הדבר הכי חשוב זה להתאים את הזמנים ללוז שלכם ולאופי שלכם-
אין טעם להלחיץ את עצמכם אם אתם צפופים בלוז ולא אוהבים לקבל החלטות בלחץ של זמן ולהיפך אם אין לכם סבלנות למרוח את ההכנות.


----------



## josie1986 (29/1/13)

שלושה חודשים (מינוס שבוע) 
סגרנו דרך איזיווד אז זה היה יחסית פשוט.
בדיעבד היה ממש טוב לארגן את זה בזמן קצר, לא בטוחה שהייתי יכולה למשוך את התכנונים למשך יותר מדיי חודשים...


----------



## Zorikit (29/1/13)

אני כנראה הכי פסיכית. שנה וחצי...


----------



## talhartman (29/1/13)

אז ככה 
תכננו 8 חודשים מראש אבל אחרי 3 חודשים כבר הכל היה סגור ונשאר רק לחכות... 150 ימים אבל מי סופר חח
לדעתי ברגע שמכווננים לארוע מסויים (בפנים/בחוץ) יודעים פחות או יותר איזה ספקים רוצים אז אפשר להריץ את זה לא חייבים למרוח על פני שנה +


----------



## OnG Wedding (29/1/13)

עונה על שני השאלונים  
לא הספקתי לענות כי לא היה לי זמן על שאלון העלות..
החתונה עלתה לנו 51000 ל200 אורחים, כולל הכל: גן ארועים בשרון, עיצוב +זר + רכב, שמלה, חליפה, אלכוהול חוץ + אקסטרות, קשקושי רחבה, סוכריות גומי למסיבה,ודי ג'יי מצוין, חבילת צלם כוללת סטילס 1 + וידאו 1 סרט מלא, קליפ, ואלבום דיגיטלי מעוצב. החתונה במימון עצמי. וכיסינו עם רווח קל. 

את החתונה למעשה התחלנו לתכנן בתחילת אוקטובר, בסוף נובמבר החתונה התקיימה, קצת יותר מחודש וחצי של הפקה אנטנסיבית. 
אני כבר זמן מה מתכננת לעלות קרדיטים מפורטים, לצערי עומס גדול מונע ממני להתפנות לזה. מבטיחה בקרוב. אני כל הזמן קוראת פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כייף אתכן.


----------



## Tara Yashar (29/1/13)

שנה וחודש 
אני מתחתנת באוגוסט וסגרתי אולם ביולי הקודם.. באמצע אוקטובר כבר סגרתי צלם, די ג'יי ואיפור+שיער.
אם את רוצה תאריך ספציפי וספקים ספציפים צריך הרבה זמן מראש..


----------



## Tara Yashar (29/1/13)

פתאום קלטתי שהתגובה שלי מלחיצה 
לא התכוונתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..
אני פשוט רציתי תאריך מאוד ספציפי ואז המפיקה של האולם הציעה לי לסגור ספקים כי זה יום חמישי בקיץ וצריך מוקדם.
אני מכירה בנות שסגרו חתונות מהממות גם בחודשיים וחצי


----------



## Grace612 (30/1/13)

עונה 
הגבר הציע נישואין בחודש יוני. בגלל שרציתי חתונה במקום פתוח, האופציות שבאו בחשבון הן ספטמבר/אוקטובר או מאי. חישובים בראש הביאו אותי למסקנה שהולכים על מאי, מה שנתן לנו 11 חודשים לתכנן הכל. הרבה יותר מדי לדעתי..

בפועל, לאחר שויתרנו על חתונה בטבע, בדקנו את "חגיגה בכפר" שמסתבר שהוא מאוד מבוקש לחודשי הקיץ ובמיוחד לסופי השבוע בהם. התאריך מולם נסגר שבעה חודשים מראש, וגם אז נאלצנו להתפשר של שבת ולא שישי כמו שרצינו.

את הדיג'יי סגרתי עוד לפני שהיה לנו מקום ותאריך, לשמחתי הוא היה פנוי בתאריך המיועד.
גם את הצלמים סגרתי חצי שנה מראש.
את השמלה סגרתי עכשיו (שלושה חודשים לפני)

בדיעבד סגרתי הכל מלא זמן לפני כי בניגוד לאופי הרגיל שלי, הפעם לא התחשק לי לדחות ורציתי לדעת שדברים מתקדמים והכל מסודר.


----------



## חובבת חוק (30/1/13)

חצי שנה בדיוק 
לטעמי זה היה זמן שהצלחנו להכיל אותו עם כל הלחצים, זמן שהתאים לנו מבחינת הלו"ז היומיומי, ומבחינת הספקים.
אולם סגרנו שבוע לאחר ההצעה שהיתה בחודש אוגוסט, ודיג'יי וצלם שבועיים לאחר מכן.


----------



## shasha40 (30/1/13)

כשלושה וחצי חודשים מראש 
האמת, היה לי מזל, הגעתי למקום מדהים - סלון כלות שמספק לי את הכוווול, כמעט, - שמלה מדהימה, איפור, שיער, אפילו זר כלה ונעליים. יש להם גם מאגר של ספקים מומלצים, אז הם חסכו לנו את רוב הריצות וחיפושים.  זה כזה כיף!!! 
אגב, הסלון נקרה ever after  , בראשון לציון, מדהים ביופיו, והבנות שם מקסימות ונותנות יחס חם ושירות מכל הלב.


----------

